# Salt in Drinking Water



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Got the cows up to calve in a small acreage "pen". Have a water tub which gets filled as needed. Also have supplemental hay and a fly block which contains their salt supplement also.

In short, the cows would eat chunks out of the FB and get a drink afterwards then go and lie down to process things. Yesterday they came up around mid-day to take on their load of water and refused to drink. I had been watching it but apparently not closely enough. In the bottom of the tank I could see a lot of what was obviously remnants from the fly block.

I dumped out the water, put in fresh and they came back and readily drank their fill.

Moral here is that I will pay closer attention to cleaning out the tank every couple of days so that this doesn't happen again.

This may be of interest to someone.

Mark


----------

